# Petronius to Ram Powell



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone been out there this past weekend? Even better is anyone planning on going out and coming back tomorrow? Mike is making another run with his crew and recent intel would be greatly appreciated, the more recent the better.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Kim said:


> Has anyone been out there this past weekend? Even better is anyone planning on going out and coming back tomorrow? Mike is making another run with his crew and recent intel would be greatly appreciated, the more recent the better.


Lord willin and the creek don't rise I'll be there on Friday night.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok looks like we will give you intel on Thursday then because that's when we are coming back.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

You not fishing the rodeo this weekend Kim? Figured y'all would be all over it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I only fish for the fun of it.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Tournament fishing is pretty dang fun in my opinion.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

You really should try to fish a tournament. And the rodeo is one of the absolutely cheapest to do. Sure, you can sink a lot of money in the offshore Calcutta. But you don't have to. Why don't you like to fish tournaments?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

If he's anything like me, it's way easier to catch fish when not in tournament mode. Lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The difference between fishing in a tournament and fishing for fun is the reason for being out there in the first place. In the tournament you have to catch fish to be competitive while fishing for fun is still fun even if you don't catch anything.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

leaving out of destin pass how far to these rigs is it 30 ft contender two 225 running 35 to 40 mph


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Kim said:


> The difference between fishing in a tournament and fishing for fun is the reason for being out there in the first place. In the tournament you have to catch fish to be competitive while fishing for fun is still fun even if you don't catch anything.


The rodeo is so cheap honestly that if I go out and get skunked/don't catch the fish I need it doesn't bother me... It's more or less of a family tradition that my dad and I have been doing ever since I can remember :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Each to their own. I haven't hunted since 1989 and I haven't fished in a tournament since 1994 and if I had to guess I most likely never will again. The reason why is because I just don't want to do it anymore. The entry fee/calcutta can vary drastically and I'm sure nobody fishes a tournament they can't afford but the preparation for, the work during, the expenses, the stress is the same for the $75.00 tournament as it is for the $75K tournament for the same kind of fish. When you stop enjoying something, it's time to quit doing it. The day I no longer enjoy fishing, that will be the day I quit.

Back to the OP ....... Has anyone been out to the rigs yesterday or Today?


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We trolled beer can to helix drill ship then to ram Powell yesterday. We hit blue water about five miles south of the can and got a little better towards the drill ship and ram Powell. Lots of yellow fin at ram and and a few mahi. Trolled back to the drill ship around two and the water had had change to dirty green with a very strong current. Water was the same east all the way to Petronius.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the report YF23. Did you do any good out there? Our trip may slide to Thursday/Friday if not we'll all be wearing rain gear tomorrow.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We only put one pretty good sized cow mahi in the box, YFT we're busting at ram but they didn't like anything we were offering. We pulled baits for almost eight hours and marked a lot of fish in open water but couldn't connect.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished that area the past two days. They are all in dirty water. Ripline is between horn and nakika, and was awesome.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> When you stop enjoying something, it's time to quit doing it. The day I no longer enjoy fishing, that will be the day I quit.


Think that's my que to quit!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of people are going to miss your expertise, advice and fishing skills. Are you going to sell all your gear? I'll be looking in the fishing gear for sale section for some good deals!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> I'm sure a lot of people are going to miss your expertise, advice and fishing skills. Are you going to sell all your gear? I'll be looking in the fishing gear for sale section for some good deals!


No way! The only thing I sell are windons and custom teasers. Just a little burnt out that's all. 2 days a week is about all I have in me now, if that.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Woody sounds like you need to have a cook out, relax a little and share some food and drink with friends. That will put you right and you will be ready for the next couple of hectic weeks. Shoot me a PM with your wind on prices, I have a buddy that needs some.


----------

